# Wie lang sind Karpfen im Gefrierschrank haltbar?



## Carpfisher2000 (26. März 2016)

Frage steht oben, wie lange Karpfen haltbar sind, im Gefrierschrank und ab wann die nicht mehr schmecken oder ungenießbar sind. Ich hab nämlich jetzt einen seit 10 Monaten drinnen(nicht vakuumiert in Wasser eingefrohren) und wie sieht man dass der nicht mehr essbar ist?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lajos1 (26. März 2016)

*AW: Wie lang sind Karpfen im Gefrierschrank haltbar?*

Hallo,

Iß ihn ruhig, bei Fisch im Allgemeinen habe ich bis 12 Monate keine Bedenken. Voraussetzung; im Gefrierschrank wird es nicht wärmer als 18 Grad Minus.

Guten Appetit

Lajos


----------



## eric20004 (26. März 2016)

*AW: Wie lang sind Karpfen im Gefrierschrank haltbar?*

Am Besten gucken wenn du ihn auftaust ob da keine schwarzen flecken oder sonstiges dran ist und ob er noch gut riecht .
Und ich würde dir den tipp geben fisch auch nur mitzunehmen wenn du ihn auch innerhalb einer woche verspeist.


----------



## Carpfisher2000 (26. März 2016)

*AW: Wie lang sind Karpfen im Gefrierschrank haltbar?*

Danke

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## moborie (27. März 2016)

*AW: Wie lang sind Karpfen im Gefrierschrank haltbar?*



eric20004 schrieb:


> Am Besten gucken wenn du ihn auftaust ob da keine schwarzen flecken oder sonstiges dran ist und ob er noch gut riecht .
> Und ich würde dir den tipp geben fisch auch nur mitzunehmen wenn du ihn auch innerhalb einer woche verspeist.



wie kommst Du denn auf so was ???
  12 Monate sind kein Problem - je kälter die Temperatur , desto unbedenklicher !!!


----------



## schomi (27. März 2016)

*AW: Wie lang sind Karpfen im Gefrierschrank haltbar?*

Wenn ich in 12 Monaten einen Karpfen essen möchte, fange ich ihn in 12 Monaten und lege ihn nicht so lange im Gefrierschrank.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2016)

*AW: Wie lang sind Karpfen im Gefrierschrank haltbar?*

Die Frage war aber nicht, wann er den Karpfen fangen will, sondern wie lange er im TK hält.

Dazu grundsätzlich:
Je fetter ein Fisch, desto weniger zum frosten geeignet (bzw. desto weniger lange frostbar).

Man KANN Karpfen (wie auch andere relativ fette) Fische sehr lange frosten (möglichst bei unter 20 Grad minus, auch deutlich länger als 1 Jahr) und noch essen - von geniessen möcht ich dann aber nicht mehr sprechen.

Ein frischer Karpfen aus einem Fließgewässer, das würd ich auch jederzeit essen.

Direkt nach dem Schlachten vakuumiert oder glasiert gefrostet, würd ich den noch ohne Bedenken bis ca. 3 - 4 Monate nach einfrosten geniessen.

Danach ist er zwar noch lange essbar, aber das essen ist dann nicht mehr unbedingt ein geschmackvolles Geniessen, sondern halt Ernährung......

Just my 2 Cents als Koch...


----------

